# the best harpsicords box-set i heard in my life, mandatory!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> *Chambonniere printer manuscript* played by Karen Flint,, this is hudge, im in love whit this recording, i absolutly love 16century harpiscord and 17th century harpiscords mastership, of great classical composers. 3 cds worth the invest. I hardly recommend this release on some label, excuse me it's not written,*Le clavier Français * is a keeper my friend & follower , wanderer ,thinking fellows.
> 
> Goodnight everyone :tiphat:


----------

